# Burrito Incident



## Guest (Aug 10, 2002)

I just felt like sharing a little car story of mine.

I was with my girlfriend and two other friends in my car parked in a parking lot, and she saw some people she had been talking to earlier (four guys). She didn't like them, and they didn't seem to be fond of her either, and they got into a bit of "smack talking". They ended up getting real pissed off at eachother, and some harsh words were exchanged. I stayed out of the shouting match because I really had nothing to do with it - I didn't even know the guys. It cooled down after a few minutes, and the guys left, only to pull up behind me in their car (I was still parked). I didn't know exactly what they were doing, and then I saw this drink cup fly by my window. A second later there was a burrito on my back windshield.

Now, at this point I need to stress that I'm really quite a calm guy, and there aren't very many things that I get upset over. I don't lose my temper easily. But this was too much - I spazzed - nobody should ever touch my ride.

I got out of the car wanting to pound some faces, but the four guys sped off before I got near them. On one hand, it's pretty wussy for four guys to book it away from one, but on the other if they stuck around I probably would have gotten my ass whooped.

I ended up screaming at the girlfriend for "starting [email protected]#" with people when shes in my car. She won't make that mistake again, but I felt bad for getting mad at her.

Am I the only one here who goes ape when someone touches my car? Even if it's small, like an easily washed burrito, I'm ready to start a brawl. Once a friend threw a candy at my car and I spazzed at her.

Maybe I'm overprotective. Am I the only one?

Aaron


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2002)

Nope...a car is a big investment, especially if you start modding it. NOBODY, and I stress NOBODY touches my car. One guy on the sidewalk touched my car and said something. I about lost it. It's not their car, they have no business fooling with it. Much less vandalizing it/throwing stuff at it/looking at it the wrong way!! 

Grrrrrrrrrrr!!  


But i'm usually like you. A really nice guy who is RARELY upset. It takes ALOT to piss me off. But after reading about a thread on LS streets *louisville streets*, I calm down. Some guy got pissed off at another guy, and he chased him home. One guy was in a car, the other guy on a motorcycle. The guy on the motorcycle confronted these guys bothering a girl, so he stepped in to save the day. They got into a word argument, and the guy with the CBR went riding off into the night. With asshole following him. Ran him off the road.  He died on the way to the hospital. 

So just pick your arguments carefully. A car isn't worth your life.  

Lecture over.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2002)

I would have been more careful in my actions had I not known that it was just some preppy kids from a private school in my area driving "daddy's car" and trying to be badasses.

Fortunately there was a carwash right next door, so I didn't have to cruise around in a soiled car.

In a way I'm glad it was a burrito and not a hard-shelled taco (easier on the paint). Haha.

Aaron


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Why do girls have to cause so much shit? It seems, for the most part, that guys are more laid back than girls and girls always have to speak their mind. I hate when people are in my car and start shooting off their mouth. If it becomes a fight you can defend yourself. If it's a nice car they will fuck it up. And that's a no win situation.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2002)

Oh, I let her know how I was feeling about the situation. Believe me.

Aaron


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Cars are not investments. They are pure expense. Investment implies a monetary return greater than was spent to purchase it. About the only cars that qualify as investments are the very rare items like old Ferraris, Bugattis, Delahayes and others of that ilk.

Your Sentra, and mine for that matter, will *NEVER* be considered an investment.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

you know, what i would have done was beat the crap outta them when thye were yelling at your girlfriend. its pretty sad that you got more upset at the burritto and not when 4 guys were yelling at your girl. you shpulda 'pounded their faces' then and there.i dont want to sound like an ass, but it doesnt sound like you really cared about them making your girl pissed, just about your ride. thats pretty sad dude.i hope you can grow up one day.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *Cars are not investments. They are pure expense. Investment implies a monetary return greater than was spent to purchase it. About the only cars that qualify as investments are the very rare items like old Ferraris, Bugattis, Delahayes and others of that ilk.
> 
> Your Sentra, and mine for that matter, will NEVER be considered an investment. *


I didn't mean it as an invenstment. But i'm sure you knew what I meant...so....you get a...----->


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

rios said:


> *you know, what i would have done was beat the crap outta them when thye were yelling at your girlfriend. its pretty sad that you got more upset at the burritto and not when 4 guys were yelling at your girl. you shpulda 'pounded their faces' then and there.i dont want to sound like an ass, but it doesnt sound like you really cared about them making your girl pissed, just about your ride. thats pretty sad dude.i hope you can grow up one day. *


I'm not siding anybody but rios is right Aaron. You said that you stayed out of the shouting match because you really had nothing to do with it and that you didn't even know the guys? YO, it was every little bit of your business! Weren't you a little concerned that four guys were yelling at your girl? Even though you had absolutely nothing to do with it, you should of got up in the mix. At least found out WTF was going on, and why were they yelling at your girl.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

uhm I'd have to agree that it's kinda wrong that you cared about a burrito on the window more than about your girl being disrespected. oh and the fact that you yelled at her about it and she was apologetic(at least that's what i gathered)- don't think you are the boss here- girls to this sleek thing where they say they are sorry just so you'd stop talking about something they don't care about- and it can backfire ...
the easiest thing in the world is to say "you should've beat their asses", but everyone knows that it's easier said than done.
personally, i'd just _act_ tough and be like "dude is something wrong?" and hope that it doesn't turn violent. usually ends right there when i'd do that. 
as for people touching my car- i fucking hate it. and i'm talking about all the scratches i've collected after a year as a college commuter. every daddy's little princess has to have an expedition, while the parking spaces are designed for *regular* size vehicles. 
last week I went to do some registration stuff and the only open spot was next to a huge SUV, so i put this note on my window "if there's a new scratch on this door- i'll come after you!" wonder what she thought;-)


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey man forget all that stuff they're saying about you should have stepped in. Hey maybe if you would have stepped in you could have gotten your ass kicked by 4 guys and they could have taken a bat to your windows and slashed your tires and keyed your shit. I hope you made her clean that shit of your car.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

^^^^^^
I agree with him. You dont really wanna step in when your outnumbered 4-1. Id probably just wanna get my girl and RLH (run like hell) to the ride and drive off. (to go make out somewhere of course  )

ABout the burrito id be pissed off as hell to. No body touches my ride. And only 1 of my friends has ever driven it (i was so tired roadtripping that i was about to pass out so i let him take over). 

Im really protective of my cars too, your not alone.

-Nick


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

I know I'm supposed to stick up for my girlfriend, and if someone were to come up with her and start something out of nowhere I'd definitely step in. There have certainly been times when I've gotten aggressive with people over her. However, in this case, I would say that my girlfriend just escalated the situation. It was her seeing them and giving them the finger that brought them over to my car. Now if something happens that she can't control I'll do what I can for her, but I'll be damned if I'm going to go around getting involved in things that she starts.

On top of that, but she had nothing to lose by yelling at them - what could they do to her? I had a lot to lose - my car. So I just stayed out, hoping that they would realize that they should not take and argument with her against me. Unfortunately they did.

The point is, it's probably good that I didn't fight them. The burrito was an easy fix, but my nose is not.

Aaron


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

alright, so heres how i see this. its a fucking burrito. its not going to mess up your paint or dent or scratch your car. you just need to chill the hell out. oh, and if you had said something to the guys who were yelling at your girl, most likely nothing would have happened. most people really dont want to fight, even if it is 4-1. id be ashamed right now if i were you, actually, caring more about your car than your girlfriend.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

Aaron said:


> *I know I'm supposed to stick up for my girlfriend, and if someone were to come up with her and start something out of nowhere I'd definitely step in. There have certainly been times when I've gotten aggressive with people over her. However, in this case, I would say that my girlfriend just escalated the situation. It was her seeing them and giving them the finger that brought them over to my car. Now if something happens that she can't control I'll do what I can for her, but I'll be damned if I'm going to go around getting involved in things that she starts.
> 
> On top of that, but she had nothing to lose by yelling at them - what could they do to her? I had a lot to lose - my car. So I just stayed out, hoping that they would realize that they should not take and argument with her against me. Unfortunately they did.
> 
> ...


just to be sure- I wasn't saying that you should fight them.
but the thing is- the girl may have been wrong for starting that shit, but her boyfriend staying out of it like that is also not that great. unless they're really tough shit(which they proved they weren't) most people would back off from a guy sticking up for his girl. besto thing to have done, IMO, is to have resolved it in some matter(as opposed to staying out of it) and then (when they left) told your girl that you don't appreciate her doing stuff like that.
and besides- how is it 1 on 4 if you said you had two other friends of yours there??
If they would have backed down, too bad. Last summer in Russia i had 3 of my friends ditching me to be left with 4 huge guys against me. not the fondest memory on this fucker's mind


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

Had I gotten involved then they would have a reason to do some real damage to my car (smash windows, key, etc). Not only that, but my area isn't all that big, so this probably isn't the last time I see these guys. I don't want them pulling something in a parking lot a few months down the road.

Probably the best thing I could have done would have been not so much to stick up for her and get in their faces, but to say something to try and diffuse the situation. Try and make everyone happy =)

Aaron


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

Five resions i like my car more than my girl haha.....(plese dont take this seriously)all in fun

It never objects to a long hard ride.(hehe)
It dosent bitch at me when the bills arent paid.
It dosent mind if you never eat fancy.
I dont have to worry about it cheeting on me.
It dosent cair if other wemon look my way.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Aaron said:


> *I would have been more careful in my actions had I not known that it was just some preppy kids from a private school in my area driving "daddy's car" and trying to be badasses.
> 
> *


thas wrong lol.. i go to private skool and i dont have "daddys car" i pay for all my own shit...

Just had to calify that


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

BORNGEARHEAD said:


> *Why do girls have to cause so much shit? It seems, for the most part, that guys are more laid back than girls and girls always have to speak their mind. I hate when people are in my car and start shooting off their mouth. If it becomes a fight you can defend yourself. If it's a nice car they will fuck it up. And that's a no win situation. *



watch the beginning scene in the movie Way Of The Gun, with Benicio DelTorro. its just damn funny what happens to this girl who talks a bunch of smack.


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

watch the whole movie. its really good.

oh, and also, i cant believe this thread is still going.


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

never doubt the power of the mighty Burrito
and its all encompassing power.


----------

